# "Don't give up your day job"



## MarkOttawa (30 May 2007)

Air force type in action:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/05/dont-give-up-your-day-job.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## navymich (31 May 2007)

:rofl:

That's something that will never be forgotten through his career!  That could turn out to be a good thing though, it's the ones that are known for something, good or bad, that are remembered and get advanced or pushed.


----------

